# Does a Keen weapon and the Feat Improved Critical Stack?



## jarlaxlecq (Mar 3, 2004)

Some places seem to indicate yes, others no. I think they should since the "keen" is referancing the quality of the blade, where as Improved critical is referancing the skill of the wielder, but i'm not the DM, what say you guys?


----------



## UltimaGabe (Mar 3, 2004)

According to the 3.5 rules, no. In my campaigns, however, they do. The only real problem with critical hits in 3e was Vorpal- but now they've made that only on a natural 20, so I don't see what all the fuss is about. The only thing that they've done by limiting critical hits is make battles last longer at higher levels. That's it.


----------



## Shadeus (Mar 3, 2004)

> IMPROVED CRITICAL (GENERAL)
> Choose one type of weapon.
> Prerequisite: Proficient with weapon, base attack bonus +8.
> Benefit: When using the weapon you selected, your threat range is doubled.
> ...




and....



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Keen: This ability doubles the threat range of a weapon. Only piercing or slashing weapons can be keen. (If you roll this property randomly for an inappropriate weapon, reroll.) This benefit doesn’t stack with any other effect that expands the threat range of a weapon (such as the keen edge spell or the Improved Critical feat).




So that's a no, they don't stack.


----------



## Quez The Lame (Mar 3, 2004)

They did in 3.0, but no more in 3.5.
From SRD Description of Improved Critical:
This effect doesn’t stack with any other effect that expands the threat range of a weapon


----------



## Derulbaskul (Mar 4, 2004)

I've decided to allow them to stack in my 3.5E games. The keen property I treat as an Enhancement bonus to the threat range and the Improved Critical feat is treated as a Competence bonus. I've also advised those players that it is likely that any prestige class that grants further bonuses may not do so in my games.


----------



## Khaalis (Mar 4, 2004)

Well, if anyone cares what one of the original WotC writer/designers thinks...
Check out Sean's rant (saying they should stack) at:

http://www.seankreynolds.com/rpgfiles/rants/keenimprovedcritstacking.html


----------



## Darklone (Mar 4, 2004)

I see this change as a result of the new Power Attack... if you allow the two effects to stack, then Falchions would be the weapon nr. 1 for any Power Attacking Fightertype.

I don't really like the change... but it works ok.


----------

